# broken leg -- necrotic???



## scotmcphee (Feb 24, 2003)

hi 

we had a feral pigeon on our balcony which had an accident with a folding chair on the balcony and it broke it's leg -- lower part. it was a compound fracture -- the bone was through the skin.

there was a fair bit of blood (i guess for a pigeon anyway). however we manged to stem the bleeding, disinfect with diluted bleach on a 5:1 ratio and put a 'bandage and drinking straw' splint on her as per instructions on a web page we found. this was two days ago.

the pigeon is ok enough - it has a the run of our bedroom although it spends most of it's time hiding from us when we enter - but it is eating and drinking and puts some weight on the foot. yesterday it's toes were purple from what I guessed to be bruising but this morning i just noticed that two of the toes where going darker. now the two other toes are the same colour as the non-injured foot. of course going black-blue is normal for human bruising but I have no idea about pigeons.

i guess i am worried about artery damage and the fact that if this is so the loss of the blood supply can cause necrosis -- the flesh dies and goes gangrenous. which would mean we will have to take the cute little thing to the vet for leg amputation and time is of the essence in this regard if so.

so ... i need to know -- would a pigeon's foot bruise from trauma? how i positively identify necrosis so that we can act in an emergency and get the foot amputated? if it is going necrotic, how long would it take to set in? how long would the bruising if that's what it is, take to clear up?


many thanks
scot mcphee


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Quick question: How did you set the bone?

At any rate, a vet trained in avain medicine should be consulted. Please avoid "Humane Shelters".

This little one should be on systemic antibiotic therapy as well.

--Ray

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited February 24, 2003).]


----------



## scotmcphee (Feb 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by raynjudy:
> *Quick question: How did you set the bone?
> *


just manually with my fingers.

we are trying to find an avian vet nearby but we might not have enough money.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Scot & Welcome to Pigeons.com,
I would think that if the bone was exposed it should have been taken to an avian vet or any vet for that matter immediately.
Splinting the leg would most probably work in a 'routine' fracture, if you will, however with a compound fracture infection is sure to set in quickly if not tended to.
I would not wait any longer, seek medical attention immediately. 
Whatever you do to help this little one is wonderful, however, the bone must be repaired.
If the foot and/or leg begins to turn 'black' the tissue is beginning to die.
Please keep us posted on how your patient is coming along.
Cindy

Scot, I just read your last post, Are there any wildlife rehabbers available? The pij will need an avian vet but perhaps a rehabber will know of one that they use.




[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited February 24, 2003).]


----------



## scotmcphee (Feb 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by AZWhitefeather:
> *Hello Scot & Welcome to Pigeons.com,
> I would think that if the bone was exposed it should have been taken to an avian vet or any vet for that matter immediately.
> Splinting the leg would most probably work in a 'routine' fracture, if you will, however with a compound fracture infection is sure to set in quickly if not tended to.
> ...


There is nothing in our area. We are right in the city, not in the countryside -- and in Australia, rock doves are not generally regarded as 'wildlife', that is reserved for cockatoos and currowongs etc.

We can't even find a proper vet in the yellow pages. The closest one is a couple of suburbs away in the expensive tosser's area and they will only know how to treat poodles.

There is a rehabber about 80 miles away in Minto but we have no car to get her there.


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi Scot,
Please call the rehabber anyway. Sometimes rehab centres have volunteers who are willing to pick up an injured animal/bird. They also may know of someone who does rehab right in your area, or close-by vet who would be willing to take a look at pijjie. Tell them your situation...they may be able to give you some help.
Please keep us posted,
Wild Dove


----------



## scotmcphee (Feb 24, 2003)

we found a vet somewhat locally, initially they were reluctant they said it needed a pin in the leg, and wasn't likely to heal anyway but i talked them 'round, they will look at it and see if they can do a better job or if the splint is ok and supply some anti-biotics for the pidgie. appt is at 3pm tomorrow afternoon which is 18 hours time.

[This message has been edited by scotmcphee (edited February 25, 2003).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Scot,
Thank you so much for going the extra mile for your little patient.
Whatever the outcome, we appreciated your concern & compassion towards this pij.
Please do keep us updated.
Cindy


----------



## scotmcphee (Feb 24, 2003)

OK we just got back from the vet.

He took the cast I made off (said it was a quite a good effort) and he said the join at the break was quite stable. the wound was healing nicely. The foot was swollen, which of course the cast excerberated. He didn't think there was any need to recast it as long as she stays rested for a few weeks. 

He said there was possibly nerve damage, but that blood flow was probably ok (the foot still had warmth). We got some antibiotic which we put in the water. We have to keep her caged for the next couple of weeks resting on a towel.

Overall seemed quite positive although Button (that's her name) didn't like being handled much and started to grunt a lot. Whether she has complete use of her foot is yet to be seen -- she may not ever recover fully -- but as long as she stays free of infection she'll get along ok.

Button is now resting in a animal transport cardboard box with water and seed and tomorrow we'll get her a proper cage that allows us to observe her properly.

thanks for all your messages. I will report back here about button's progress next week or if anything major to report.

scot.

[This message has been edited by scotmcphee (edited February 25, 2003).]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks so much for the update Scot.
I'm curious, what about the bone protruding through the skin? Did the vet explain how it would heal without being reset? 
Do you think maybe you will keep Button as a 'pet'? 
They do seem to have a way of letting everyone around them know when they don't want to 'go with the program'. lol. 
You have done a great job. Many thanks. 
We will be looking forward to your next update.
Cindy


----------



## scotmcphee (Feb 24, 2003)

well we set it in the first cast. he said it was pretty stable and that re-setting it would probably just cause more trauma.

if button is capable of walking when better we will set her free back to the flock where she came from. we don't have enough room for a pet like a pigeon (we live in a unit) and besides it's against the buildings rules. they all hang around our street anyway, and I like free animals, i am sure she will be happier there anyway.

but if she can't walk properly or at least enough to get along i guess we are adopting her.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Good morning Scot,
Well, I must say, you should be quite proud of your successful efforts in caring for your little visitor. I think that's wonderful. Congratulations! Not too many people would have attempted to do what you did. Button is a very fortunate pij & believe me, she knows that.
You are correct in that she will be happy being returned to her flock, providing her leg heals. I love watching my many feral friends. 
Please keep us updated on Button's progress.
Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for the update!

Glad 'Button' has been looked over by a vet and a cast was put on.. 

I hope she will fully recover









Mary


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Outstanding work--you really went the distance for this small soul!









--Ray


----------



## scotmcphee (Feb 24, 2003)

Button is doing OK and eating heartily but doesn't like the cage much. Every so often she just starts flapping around and banging into the cage so we keep a towel over the front part as this seems to keep her calm and quiet. It must be boring in there for her.

On a more serious note, definitely one of her toes (the small front-inside toe) is dying off it's gone all black. Yesterday we checked for smell and it was ok but today definitely blacker and withered. The other toes look ok and returned to a more normal colour fairly quickly. I am just waiting on a phone call back from the vet to speak to him about it and see if it definitely requires amputation -- which I would say it does but I'm not sure.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much on the update for Button. You are most definitely a very good pigeon parent (caretaker)!

If the toe does need to be amputated, Button will still do just fine .. I just got in a pigeon a day or so ago that has NO feet. Both feet are completely missing .. still this bird is in pretty good shape and actually able to "stump" around.

Terry Whatley


----------



## scotmcphee (Feb 24, 2003)

here is my update for button -- it is not good news.

the one toe was pretty bad (black) but the rest of the foot remained swollen and horribly so. anyway this morning i noticed that the bone had broken again (two days ago it was still fine), with the lower part of the leg dangling loose and now the foot was REALLY swollen.

i took her to the vet this afternoon and we agreed the lower part of the leg was infected badly and had to be amputated.

the vet proceeded with the surgery and all was sucessfull, good surgery and reaction to the anesthesia, and button revived and appeared to be doing well but suddenly suffered a heart attack and despite the vet's attempts to revive she died. 

of course i knew this risk as all general anesthetic is dangerous not just to small animals like birds but also to humans in the midst of massive hospitals with millions of dollars in technology from the time I had to have a simple operation under general.

unfortunately for the little button and for us as we will miss her little feisty character. she never really had much chance at life being only a young bird, and i suppose anyway with only the one leg she would have been doomed to a hard life out with the flock hopping around on one leg. she didn't really seem to want to accept being a pet in captivity perhaps all the handling and human contact plus the shock of the surgery was just too much for the poor little creature.

i am sad especially as we won't be able to see her body until tomorrow morning. ;-( i hope she is having a good time in the corn and peanut filled pigeon heaven that she is now in. 

thanks for all your help. it's been a learning experience and we are now armed with good knowledge and practical techniques for next time something like this happens to one of 'our' flock.

regards
scot.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Scot, (I usually start out with a good morning, however doesn't seem so today),
I am so very sorry to hear of Button's demise.
"We thank you from the bottom of our hearts, for taking such good care of him." 
Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm so sorry









You and the vets all did your best and I'm sure she felt comforted, Button is in a better place now..

Mary


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry for the loss of little Button. Thank you so much for all your kindness to the little one. It is always especially sad to lose one who has gone through so much.

Terry Whatley


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

All good things, I guess.









Scot, you were just wonderful through all of this. What a pleasure to share a planet with people like you and those that supported your efforts.

Should you ever need us again, we will be here.

--Ray

P.S. Kindly check your e-mail.

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited March 08, 2003).]


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Dear Scot,
I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of Button.
You did the very best for her and by her...without your help, she would have suffered terribly.
Please know that there are many of us who share your sorrow.
Wild Dove


----------

